# How much oatmeal should I give my mice?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I've read that it's a good idea to add oatmeal to a mouse diet. I feed my mice lab blocks as a main diet. But I also put in a little seed mix for variety and so the don't get bored. So I was just going to add some oatmeal to the seed mix. But how much should I give them? Like how much should I add for an example one cup of food? I've looked online but I can't find anything about how much to add. Everything just says to add it to their diet.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Fifty percent (or a little more) oats is fine.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Number1Sticky, would you please in the introduction section as this is a forum rule.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Number1Sticky, would you please in the introduction section as this is a forum rule.
> 
> Sarah xxx


I'm sorry I don't understand. Can you please reword that?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not Sarah and I don't play her on TV, but what she means is - it's a forum rule to go to the "introduce yourself" section of the board and write an introduction that tells everyone a little bit about yourself before you post anywhere else on the board.

Here's a link to the introduction section: viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Number1Sticky, would you please in the introduction section as this is a forum rule.
> 
> Sarah xxx


I'm sorry. I forgot to write something.

Here is my post if you want to read it. 
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=5348


----------

